# Kernel Version Mismatch emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions



## sgeos (Jan 27, 2016)

I'm running 11.0-CURRENT with a custom kernel.  emulators/virtualbox-ose-additions is not loading.  The error is as follows.


```
$ dmesg | grep vboxguest.ko
KLD vboxguest.ko: depends on kernel - not available or version mismatch
```


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 27, 2016)

vboxguest.ko needs to be recompiled to match your kernel. Reinstall it from the ports tree. The PORTS_MODULES setting in make.conf(5) (also see build(7)) is useful to do this automatically whenever you recompile the kernel.


----------



## protocelt (Jan 27, 2016)

Obligatory reminder: Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


----------



## sgeos (Jan 28, 2016)

protocelt said:


> Obligatory reminder: Thread topics-about-unsupported-freebsd-versions.40469/


Should thread topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions be posted in the standard relevant forum, the off topic forum or taken to the mailing list without posting at all?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2016)

No, they should not be posted at all.


> *All communication about -CURRENT should take place on the freebsd-current mailing list (join), not on the forums.* There are very few developers on the forums, and the amount of 'regular users' routinely running -CURRENT who are willing and able to lend support is likely in the single digits. If you want support on these forums, run either a supported version of the -RELEASE branch (for proven, stable, solid installations) or of the -STABLE branch (a slightly more experimental, but still very stable version that incorporates some of the newer developments of the -CURRENT branch).


----------

